# Psychedelic Psunday raised from the dead



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

Anybody in the GTA remember Andy Frost's Sunday radio show?

I missed listening in on Sunday mornings, especially when early morning stoners called in to make semi lucid requests.
I've tried to recreate the show in a long playlist as best I could.

It's public if anyone wants to listen in on Deezer.
Thoughts / additions welcome too.
*








* Psychedelic Psunday


Psychedelic 60's 70's Rock, Blues & Other Good Stuff For The Soul. (1,000+ songs, 90+ hrs) Updated regularly.




www.deezer.com




*


----------



## Peel Ferrari (Jun 22, 2017)

*BUBBLE PUPPY - Hot Smoke & Sassafras*


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

Good one, added.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Our band plays classic rock. When we did play gigs, our introduction was 'if you miss Q's Psychedelic Psunday's, we got you covered'.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Peel Ferrari (Jun 22, 2017)

Huge Focus fan!


----------



## Peel Ferrari (Jun 22, 2017)

Alright now, full version


----------



## Peel Ferrari (Jun 22, 2017)

Hang on to Your Life, Guess Who


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Peel Ferrari (Jun 22, 2017)

Frankenstein


----------



## Peel Ferrari (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Peel Ferrari (Jun 22, 2017)

Saw them do this, late 70s at the Queensbury Arms, 45 min version.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Peel Ferrari (Jun 22, 2017)

This is the BEST - Playboy After Dark


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Unless I overlooked it, "Chest Fever" by The Band is missing (and "The Weight" seems to be on there twice - which I'm okay with). When I think of Psychedelic Psunday, "Chest Fever" is the first song to come to mind. I think they played it every Sunday. I also remember the Psychedelic Psnack psegments.


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

Peel Ferrari said:


> This is the BEST - Playboy After Dark


It was in there, love it too.


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

bw66 said:


> Unless I overlooked it, "Chest Fever" by The Band is missing (and "The Weight" seems to be on there twice - which I'm okay with). When I think of Psychedelic Psunday, "Chest Fever" is the first song to come to mind. I think they played it every Sunday. I also remember the Psychedelic Psnack psegments.


Yeah, that got played a lot. Good call. Added, dupe removed.


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

Peel Ferrari said:


> In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida


Great tune. The 2:53 single version is in there.


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

Peel Ferrari said:


> Frankenstein


Yeah, good one, added.


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

Peel Ferrari said:


> Hang on to Your Life, Guess Who


I got to see this performed live, awesome vocal. It was in there.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

CathodeRay said:


> I got to see this performed live, awesome vocal. It was in there.


Burton Cummings is a fantastic vocalist. He has a page on Facebook. He seems to have a great memory and tells many interesting stories.


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

CathodeRay said:


> Anybody in the GTA remember Andy Frost's Sunday radio show?
> 
> I missed listening in on Sunday mornings, especially when early morning stoners called in to make semi lucid requests.
> I've tried to recreate the show in a long playlist as best I could.
> ...


Andy was always so mellow and certainly restrained: I was stunned to discover he was the full time Leafs announcer at the Gardens and ACC for many years: talk about a dual personality!


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

John Barleycorn, I had too much to dream last night, spill the wine.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

They used to play this a lot as well.


----------



## Peel Ferrari (Jun 22, 2017)

re Andy Frost, back in the day I won a few things from Q107 and met him, I even brought my son, who played with their billiards table in the studio lounge while Andy got my tickets. Very nice guy.


----------



## slag banal (May 4, 2020)

Loved Frost‘s Psunday show Always brought back memories of DJ Reiner Schwarz from when CHUM FM was the centre of suburban-Toronto’s psychedelic culture. The really hip kids actually went in to Yorkville and saw bands like Kensington Market or to the Electric Circus on Queen East for Makenna-Mendleson Mainline etc. Fuzzy memories of mystery and joy...


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Whiter shade of pale, the wizard, conquistador


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

knight_yyz said:


> Whiter shade of pale, the wizard, conquistador


If it doesn't start with Alice Cooper's Hello! Hurray! is it truly Psych Sunday?


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

butterknucket said:


>


Thx BK. Love this old album on my record player, scratches and all. 

Guitar, bass, drums, organ, reverb, tremolo(?)... complete set-up... Now get at 'er!!


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Going up the country.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Purple Haze comes to mind. I can’t even begin to fathom how many times I listened to it on psychedelic Sunday’s.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

Layla 
tales of brave ulysses
born under a bad sign 
little wing 
3rd stone from the sun


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

foxglove


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

I remember hearing this played on the show.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Peel Ferrari (Jun 22, 2017)

fretzel said:


> I remember hearing this played on the show.


Killer - Saw Frank play this in Montreal in 1978


----------



## Peel Ferrari (Jun 22, 2017)

slag banal said:


> Loved Frost‘s Psunday show Always brought back memories of DJ Reiner Schwarz from when CHUM FM was the centre of suburban-Toronto’s psychedelic culture. The really hip kids actually went in to Yorkville and saw bands like Kensington Market or to the Electric Circus on Queen East for Makenna-Mendleson Mainline etc. Fuzzy memories of mystery and joy...


and Dave Marsden, of course


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

suite: judy blue eyes, sunny days and one fine morning (lighthouse), born to be wild , magic carpet ride,


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

sunshine superman, on the road again, white rabbit, seagull (bad company), your song, wind cries mary, bus stop, up on cripple creek, gimme some lovin, loving cup, no time, dixie chicken, everyday people, Uncle Albert/Admiral hailey, Sheep, hold your head up. I'm just listing stuff off of my ipod. Shall I keep going?

feeling alright, stop children, sweet child in time, over under sideways down, season of the witch, signs, as the years go by, i just want to celebrate, 30 days in the hole, broken guitar blues, all the young dudes, oh la la , and many many more....


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

isn't life unkind(in my life), make my day (anything you want), absolutely right, all the way from memphis, american pie, baby what a big surprise, big yellow taxi, born to wander, burnin for you, can't find my way home, rock on, dear mr. fantasy, does anybody really know what time it is, don't fear the reaper, eve of destruction, fire and rain, suppers ready, for what it's worth, frankenstein, gallows pole, get me to the world on time, gimme some lovin, glad, gloria, green eyed lady, hold your head up, hot fun in the summertime, i know what I like (in your wardrobe), squonk, in the summertime, itchycoo park, karn evil 9 1st impreession part 2, little green bag, locomotive breath, lover her madly, The Mighty quinn, monday monday, mr tambourine man, Not so sweet martha lorraine, ride my seesaw, saturday in the park, she came in through the bathroom window, showdown at big sky, so happy together, spooky, sunshine of your love, tales of brave ulysses, thick as a brick, time of the season, Tuesday afternooon, walk on the wild side, white room, woodstock, green onions.

yes it is psychedelic psunday everyday at work with my isotunes. LOL


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

Listen on headphones, loudly!






Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

knight_yyz said:


> *sunshine superman*, *on the road again*, *white rabbit*, seagull (bad company), your song, *wind cries mary*, *bus stop*, up on cripple creek, *gimme some lovin*, loving cup, no time, dixie chicken, *everyday people*, Uncle Albert/Admiral hailey, Sheep, hold your head up. I'm just listing stuff off of my ipod. Shall I keep going?
> 
> feeling alright, stop children, sweet child in time, *over under sideways down*, season of the witch, signs, as the years go by, i just want to celebrate, 30 days in the hole, broken guitar blues, all the young dudes, oh la la , and many many more....


Man!!! You keep taking mine!! 

Jefferson Airplane: Somebody to Love
Donavan: Hurdy Gurdy Man (w/Jimmy Page)
Spencer Davis Group: I'm a Man
Beatles: really, anything, but specifically off Sgt Pepper's
Stones: 2000 Light Years From Home
Doors': Riders on the Storm


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

I grew up listening to it every Sunday.






Nathan


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

jimmythegeek said:


> If it doesn't start with Alice Cooper's Hello! Hurray! is it truly Psych Sunday?


If I could pin a song to the top of the (randomized) playlist, it might be possible! 

As for the songs & memories everyone has posted so far, wow, that brings back memories here too for sure.

Listening, it was always great to know that a thousand other people of the same mindset were tuned in listening to THAT tune at that same time on a Sunday, getting a rush from it. 

Just lazin' on a sunny afternoon...


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Floyd

See Emily Play (with Syd)
One of These Days ( without Syd)

Incense and Peppermints (Strawberry Alarm Clock)
Journey to the Centre of the Mind ( Amboy Dukes)
Sweet Lorraine (Uriah Heep)
The Angel Song (SRC)


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

The world is on fire tonight.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Motor City psychedelia ... I remember these guys from flipping through album stacks belonging to a buddy's big brother.

[h://video]


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

leftysg said:


> Motor City psychedelia ... I remember these guys from flipping through album stacks belonging to a buddy's big brother.


That's pretty cool, never heard of SRC. Neither has Deezer unfortunately, can't add this one.


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

leftysg said:


> Floyd
> 
> See Emily Play (with Syd)
> One of These Days ( without Syd)
> ...


I'd forgotten about Strawberry Alarm Clock.
Were, or are now in there.


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

SWLABR said:


> Man!!! You keep taking mine!!
> 
> Jefferson Airplane: Somebody to Love
> Donavan: Hurdy Gurdy Man (w/Jimmy Page)
> ...


In an effort to include esoteric stuff, I forgot the Beatles & Stones. Lol.
Ok got some in there now.


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

butterknucket said:


>


Added a few Rare Earth tunes.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

knight_yyz said:


> Shall I keep going?


Sure.


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

laristotle said:


>


Added some Small Faces


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

*Does anyone remember who the producer of the show was? 🤔*
Andy always credited him at the tail end of the show.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

fretzel said:


> I remember hearing this played on the show.


Omg omg I remember this band. I remember their name but the songs is a bit of a stretch.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

CathodeRay said:


> *Does anyone remember who the producer of the show was? 🤔*
> Andy always credited him at the tail end of the show.


IIRC Mike Stringer.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

knight_yyz said:


> isn't life unkind(in my life), make my day (anything you want), absolutely right, all the way from memphis, american pie, baby what a big surprise, big yellow taxi, born to wander, burnin for you, can't find my way home, rock on, dear mr. fantasy, does anybody really know what time it is, don't fear the reaper, eve of destruction, fire and rain, suppers ready, for what it's worth, frankenstein, gallows pole, get me to the world on time, gimme some lovin, glad, gloria, green eyed lady, hold your head up, hot fun in the summertime, i know what I like (in your wardrobe), squonk, in the summertime, itchycoo park, karn evil 9 1st impreession part 2, little green bag, locomotive breath, lover her madly, The Mighty quinn, monday monday, mr tambourine man, Not so sweet martha lorraine, ride my seesaw, saturday in the park, she came in through the bathroom window, showdown at big sky, so happy together, spooky, sunshine of your love, tales of brave ulysses, thick as a brick, time of the season, Tuesday afternooon, walk on the wild side, white room, woodstock, green onions.
> 
> yes it is psychedelic psunday everyday at work with my isotines. LOL


This post made my day. Thank you. I got them ole Pandemic blues. It took my mind off of this and made me focus on some of the best tunes ever! Sitting on the deck and chilling.


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

A retrospective for folks outside that broadcast area...









Toronto radio station Q107's Psychedelic Sunday signs off, and it's a bummer for loyal listeners, man


Psychedelic Sunday, the popular Q107 classic rock program hosted by Andy Frost, has abruptly signed off after 33 years. The radio show lasted three times longer than the decade it celebrates.




www.thespec.com


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

knight_yyz said:


> IIRC Mike Stringer.


From the above linked article...

_and nimble cueing by Mike Stringer, the show's producer/board operator._


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

This used to be my go to music on Sunday’s. It helped me to get through the shitty things done that I didn’t want to do during the week. Or I would say screw it and just listen to some of my favourite bands making the music that has stood the test of time.


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

Lola said:


> This used to be my go to music on Sunday’s. It helped me to get through the shitty things done that I didn’t want to do during the week. Or I would say screw it and just listen to some of my favourite bands making the music that has stood the test of time.


Yup. Saturday always brought joy at the prospect of P. Sunday. 
Even if we planned to go to the beach, I'd bring the radio.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Lola said:


> Omg omg I remember this band. I remember their name but the songs is a bit of a stretch.


More recent.

A Montreal boy no?


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

SWLABR said:


> From the above linked article...
> 
> _and nimble cueing by Mike Stringer, the show's producer/board operator._


Yeah, I saw that too, but I keep (mis?) remembering it was Jeff Woods.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I think Jeff Wood's did the Andy Frost show that ran late at night during the week, but I could be wrong. But he was definitely a producer at the Q. It may have even been specialty shows that he did. But I don't think it was psychedelic Sunday that he worked on. Stuff like Legends of Classic rock and shows like that


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Milkman said:


> More recent.
> 
> A Montreal boy no?


Yes from Montreal. I used to hang with the guys from a band in my younger years and these guys were crazy for Mahogany Rush. My boyfriend at the time was best friends with keyboard player. When I really think about it music has always touched my soul in some way, shape or form all of my life.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

knight_yyz said:


> I think Jeff Wood's did the Andy Frost show that ran late at night during the week, but I could be wrong. But he was definitely a producer at the Q. It may have even been specialty shows that he did. But I don't think it was psychedelic Sunday that he worked on. Stuff like Legends of Classic rock and shows like that


I liked _Legends of Classic Rock_. I had a Sunday night routine drive. Listed to a lot of episodes.


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

Well thanks everyone esp. @knight_yyz for contributions, 150 great tunes added.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I have 450 on my phone


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Thanx Knight_yyz. There were some I was missing. Our little bubble is having a little get together tonight. Fireplace stocked and snacks almost done. Beer chilling for those who imbibe. I am really looking forward to being with my family.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

No worries. I'll add to the list when I get more time.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I'm too lazy to go back and see which ones i have already posted, so I am going to just start from the top of my list and work down. sorry for the doubles. Here goes, BTY I'm going to skip the Zepplin/Beatles/Pink Floyd stuff for the most part. There might be one or two that don't belong here...

(isn't Love Unkind) In my Life, (make me do )anything you want, absolutely right, across the universe, after midnight, aisle of plenty, all the way from memphis, all you need is love, american pie, american woman, as the years go by, baby what a big surprise, badge, big yellow taxi, born to wander, bridge over troubled water, broken guitar blues, can't find my way home, cat's in the cradle, carpet crawlers, conquistador, crocodile rock, dance on a volcan, dancing with the moonlit night, daniel, rock on, a day in the life, dear mr. fantasy, demon's eye, does anybody really know what time it is, dogs, don;t fear the reaper, echoes, eight miles high, entangled, eve of destruction, everyday people, evil woman fearless, feelin alright, fire and rain, firth of fifth, i'm a stranger hear, follow you follow me, for what it's worth, frankenstein, free man in paris, get me to the world on time, gimme some lovin, glad, gloria, goin up the country, green eyed lady, heart full of soul, hello goodbye, here comes the sun, hocs pocus, hold your head up, he ain;t heavy he's my brother, horse with no name, hot fun in the summertime, hush, i had too much to dream last night, i know what I like (in your wardrobe), i just want to celebrate, i'd love to change the world, i'm just a singer (in a rock and roll band),if you leave me now, in the summertime, in the year 2525, incense and peppermints, itchycoo park, John Barleycorn must die, karn evil 9, kentucky woman, layla, little green bag, locomotive breath, love her madly, love the one you're with, lucky man, mad man moon, magic carpet ride, california dreamin, the mighty quinn, monday monday, mr tambourine man, mrs robinson, not so sweet martha lorraine, on the road again, one of these days, over under sideways down, papa's got a brand new bag, pigs, a pillow of winds, raised on robbery, ride my see saw, rocket man, saturday in the park, she came in through the bathroom window, signs, smoke on the water, so happy together, somebody to love, somewhere down the crazy river, space truckin, space oddity, spill the wine, spooky, squonk, starship trooper, stay with me, suffragette city, sunshine of your love, sunshine superman, suppers ready,suite: judy blue eyes, tales of brave ulysses, time of the saeson, trick of the tail, turn turn turn, walk on the wild side, white rabbit, white room, whiter shade of pale, with a little help from my friends, the wizard, woman from tokyo, sweet child in time, woodstock, the world is on fire, 


This does not add up to 450 songs, it's missing Rush songs, a few jazz tunes, some Sabbath, and the bands I mentioned at the beginning of the post. Definitely enough to hit shuffle everyday and not hear the same song two days in a row though.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

CathodeRay said:


> A retrospective for folks outside that broadcast area...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well that makes more sense that it was about rock music from 65-75 rather than just psychedelic music; a lot of stuff in here I had been scratching my head and thinking WTF? 

Here's one in case this version hasn't shown up in here yet. (yes the drummer is the 'that would be me' guy from _Home Improvement_ )


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

The band that seems made for the show, but I never heard em played.
Wishbone Ash


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

knight_yyz said:


> fearless


Taylor's version? 😂

Awesome list.
I had most of them but a few of these were overlooked & very welcomed.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

LOL. Nope!!


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Funk #49 if it hasn't been mentioned yet.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I'm not sure if this was played, but it should have been


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Honorable mentions that may have been played/should have been played

13th Floor Elevators You're Gonna Miss me
Velvet Underground Sweet Jane
Simon and Garfunkel The Boxer
Traffic The Low Spark of High Heeled Boys
Easybeats Friday on My Mind
Allman Brothers Whipping Post


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

1650 songs as of this Pfine Psunny Psunday

* Psychedelic Psunday


----------

